# Where can I buy lh sticks ?



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi - I've been round all my local chemists and they don't have them, anyone know where you can buy lh sticks please ?  Thanks


----------



## George_00 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hiya, you can get them in tesco and boots, but the cheapest place, I found, was actually amazon. X


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Amazon- so cheap you can get about 50 for less than £5 x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

ebay...


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

Brought 10 for £2.40 on amazon and 20 for under £3 on ebay i think ebay was better value and tests were more accurate as didn't give confusing faint lines when not ovulating.


----------

